
Existential type crisis : You are not a 10x Developer - SoftwarePatent
http://blog.existentialize.com/you-are-not-a-10x-developer.html
======
cowbell
I would suggest there are many developers who have the potential to be 10x,
but are constrained by their environment.

How many of you have suggested a course of action that is plain to you as a
developer, but is shot down by non-technical management? Are you allowed to
solve problems with new tools and languages or must you ensure compatibility
with everything written at the company since 1970? Are you busy writing a
great service, or are you expected to integrate with some clunky service that
will limit your work in the future because using a third party is expected to
be faster and cheaper?

I believe Jeff Dean in charge of healthcare.gov would have failed. Not because
he's not great. It's just certain environments are not conducive to producing
10x results.

